
Ask HN: Research papers sources - selmat
What are your favorite sources of research papers for your side projects?<p>Have you any specific e-library&#x2F;website or just Google certain keywords&#x2F;topic?<p>Do you use patent letters as source of information and inspiration?
======
Phithagoras
I use ArXiv and PubMed if I'm looking for interesting stuff. If I have a
specific goal I just google(or google scholar) keywords and then gain access
using Sci-Hub. I often end up using patent letters (and applications) as a
source of information in fields where there's a lot of industrial knowledge.

